# Rce Face Next Carbon Lenker



## xcrider (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Hab mir gerade den Next Carbon Lenker von Race Face gekauft. 
Wiegen soll er ja 120 gr., aber mit Alustopfen für Hörnchen wiegt er 135 gr.   
Naja, dafür sieht er super aus.  
Hatte eigentlich immer Bedenken bei Carbonlenkern, aber Race Face gibt auf den Lenker lebenslange Garantie. Auch die verbauten Titan-Gittermatten für die Vorbauklemme sehen vertrauensweckend aus.

Nun meine Fragen:
Hat jemand schon etwas längere Erfahrung mit dem Lenker, zwecks Stabilität?
Gibts eigentlich Einschränkungen bei der Wahl des Vorbaus? Hab momentan einen RF SyStem, will mir aber bald den neuen Deus XC holen.
Und wie siehts mit der Verträglichkeit von Tune Hörnchen aus? Die sind ja zeimlich scharf an den Kanten.

Gruss XCrider


----------



## dertutnix (5. Oktober 2004)

ahoi xcrider, fahr den carbonlenker in der rückenfreundlichen version mit einem deusvorbau, aber ohne hörnchen und kann nur gutes berichten. habe wegen fragen wie etwa gps-befestigung etc auch mit phil kontaktet und er hat entwarnung gegeben, da racefacecarbonlenker hier voll freigegeben wären.

schönes teil, eben einem rocky angemessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (6. Oktober 2004)

@dertutnix
Man dankt!


----------



## XC_Freund (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich benutze ihn auch seit ca. 4 Monaten.
Ich hatte früher schon mal Carbonlenker und wollte eigentlich keine mehr. Aber der Next überzeugt. Die Dinger die ich früher hatte waren oft nicht rund, das führte dann zu Problemen beim Klemmen im Vorbau oder beim Klemmen von Bremse, Schalthebel. Auch um die Hörnchen zu befestigen mußte man so fest anziehen, bis die alten Lenker geknackt haben. Vertrauen war da null.
Mein Next-Lenker zeigt von all dem nichts. Ich hatte ca. 3Monate die Fernbedienung von DT für den Dämpfer am Lenker. Die Klemmung von der Fernbedienung ist absoluter Mist und wird an keinem Lenker fest. Ich habe sie jetzt wieder abmontiert. Die Oberfläche des Lenker sieht immernoch top aus!


----------

